# Old Tajima to new pc connection



## alld (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a question I hope can be answered. I have a 20 year old 6 head Tajima that I want to connect to a new computer. Is there a way to do this, as my 25 pin port connection that I had available on my old computer is not available on the new computer.


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

I would call your Tajima rep. We have a Barudan with the 25 pin com port. Our rep was able to sell us a 25 to 9 pin cable, then we bought a 9 pin to USB cable on our own. An "over the counter" 25 to 9 cable did not work for us.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

What model is your tajima ?
For old machines is available parallel connection and only for some models ,like tmeg,tmfx,serial
i used for parallel conection pulse mosaic software,but installed on an computer with windows 98!!
If your machine don t have floppy drive you can use an external usb reader


----------

